# Acer Aspire 7750G-2314G50Mnkk oder LENOVO G770 M533LGE



## sbkenzo (5. September 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

Acer gilt für viele als "schlecht", die haben halt mal ne Weile wirklich billige Teile gebaut, um den Markt zu erobern, und wenn dann noch ein "Heini" ankommt, der bisher nur Lenovos-Businessbooks für 1500€ hatte, ist es klar, dass Acer verliert  inzwischen sind die Acer aber o.k, und umgekehrt bürgt der name Lenovo längst nicht automatisch für Business-Qualität. Ich würd sagen: die tun sich beide nix, genau wie alle anderen, die zu dem Preis ähnliche Leistungsdaten bieten. Der eine hat vlt. ne etwa größere HDd oder so, dafür ist der andere nen Tick besser verarbeitet - aber beide werden bei normalem Umgang mit dem Gerät problemlos halten. 

Wegen der Grafikkarten: die 6650 und die 540m sind ähnlich stark. Da beim Asus und Acer nur ein core i3 drin ist, würd ich eher zum Lenovo greifen. Ist zwar nicht garantiert, dass der i5 dann wirklich merkbar mehr bringt, aber Lenovo ist im Zweifel beim Service vlt. auch was besser als Acer. Auf der anderen Seite:  ob das dann wirklich direkt 50€ wert ist...? Schwer zu sagen...

WoW sollte auch mit dem i3 auf mittlleren Details mit um die 50-60 FPS laufen (weiß aber nicht, ob das auch mit allen AddOns usw. dann so ist).


----------



## sbkenzo (6. September 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

Das mit den Benchmarks ist leicht zu erklären: manche Spiele liegen ner Nvidia besser, andere einer AMD. zudem spielt auch der "Rest" eine Rolle, die CPU oder sonstige Einstellungen spielen auch eine Rolle. Aber im Schnitt ist die 6650m schon eher an der 540m dran und die 525m merkbar schwächer.

Die Qualität von Dell ist gut, aber auch da ist die nicht "Top" im Sinne von "deutlich besser als andere, die zu einem ähnlichen Preis die Leistung bieten". Qualitätsausreisser haben alle Hersteller, und die "Inspiron" gelten bei Business-Liebhabern als "billige Consumernotebooks". Das werden aber halt halt oft auch Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen oder einzelne Erfahrungen als Bewertung einer ganzen Modellsparte genommen. Insgesamt ist Dell auf jeden Fall gut, aber ich würde nicht so weit zu gehen zu sagen, dass die Qualität von anderen Hersteller im Vergleich dann wirklich "merkbar schlechter" ist. Man kriegt, wofür man zahlt. Du wirst auch Notebooks mit der Power der von dir rausgesuchten Modelle finden, die über 1000€ kosten. Die sind dann nochmal besser verarbeitet, noch besserer Service usw. - aber für den Alltag reicht an sich eines für 500-600€ locker aus.

Apropos: du reitest so auf der Verarbeitung rum - willst Du so ein großes Notebooks denn oft mitnehmen? Wenn nein, dann würd ich die Wichtigkeit der Verarbeitung erst Recht weiter hinten einordnen.


----------



## GSRW124 (11. September 2011)

hey , hab eure Beiträge gelesen und wollte fragen ob der oben genannte Lenoovo G770 also der hier : LENOVO G770 M533LGE Core i5, 1GB Grafik bei notebooksbilliger.de


USB 3.0 hat.
Kann das aus der Beschreibung nicht rausfinden.
Bei dem Acer stehts ja dabei.

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Schlingel (12. September 2011)

Der hat 3x USB 2.0, hat also kein USB 3.0.

mfg


----------



## GSRW124 (12. September 2011)

ok stimmt bei notebooksbilliger steht kein USB 3.0 aber schaut mal hier Lenovo Essential G770 M533LGE FreeDos - Notebooks - computeruniverse.net 

gleicher laptop und gleicher preis und hier bei dme shop steht 4x USB 2.0 und 1x USB 3.0 ?????


so was soll man jetzt glauben


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

Hier steht auch 1x USB3.0 Lenovo IBM G770, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (M533LGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  letzenendes würd ich da mal bei Lenovo nachfragen oder nachsehen.


----------



## Schlingel (13. September 2011)

Vielleicht haben die es ja nur einfach vergessen hinzuschreiben.

mfg


----------



## GSRW124 (13. September 2011)

danke jungs für eure Hilfe!!! Hab jetzt Lenovo mal angeschrieben, mal sehn was die sagen!!


MFG


----------



## rübezahl (14. September 2011)

das problem was ich 2x mit acer hatte war, dass ich mein 2. acer notebook weil defekt augenscheinlich dem service zuschicken wollte ovp damit die es reparieren auf garantie. die hotline sagte mir aber, wenns kein garantiefall wäre würden sie mir ne rechnung schicken und wenn ich der dann zustimme würden sie es gegen geld reparieren. sollte ich widersprechen müsste ich 30€ zahlen damit sie es zurücksenden oO  hatte sonst mit keinem andern notebook probleme, aber das hat mich damals schockiert und angepisst... :> war dann zwar doch garantie, aber trotzdem...


----------

